# setting up my co2 system and have questions



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Okay, so I purchased a used co2 system a few weeks ago and tomorrow I will be filling the canister and installing it into my tank. I bought it used so it didn't come with any directions..duh. So here are my questions:

1st-the bubble counter 
Do I need to fill this thing with water?

2nd-the diffuser 
where is the best place to put it? Im assuming anywhere on the bottom of the tank.

3rd-the regulator 
Should I open the gas full throttle? Its a 56 gallon so I have no idea what amount of co2 I want to be pumping into this tank. Also, why does the regulator need to be plugged in? 

I wish I had the ph monitor that shut it off automatically at night. This is going to make my tank a every day tank....might as well go saltwater lol


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

So I must be the only person on this page that has a co2 system. Anyways, I figured it out and installed it after work today. It all went smooth until I turned on the gas to find I had a faulty tank. It was blowing co2 everywhere and I got nauseous instantly. Shut it off and exchanged the tank. Now I'm ready for some results .


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

If you're using presurized CO2, to buy a monitor is the best $100 you'll spend. Worry free and what you spend on the monitor you save in man hours and test kits, and paranoid trips to the tank to check in on it... Then you can scrap the bubble counter and you wont be constantly questioning yourself...


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

grogan said:


> Okay, so I purchased a used co2 system a few weeks ago and tomorrow I will be filling the canister and installing it into my tank. I bought it used so it didn't come with any directions..duh. So here are my questions:
> 
> 1st-the bubble counter
> Do I need to fill this thing with water? *Yes. But you're lazy. You could have googled this and came up with your own answer.....*
> ...


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow dude really


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Heads up people that have questions about aquariums: google, don't go to your fish forums sight for answers ..they just tell you your lazy lol


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

This site is here for us to ask questions no matter how dumb they seem to you, why are you on this site if your such a believer in Google, sure you can find out anything if you search long anough on Google, but some people like to bring there question to a place where their are people they trust and respect for answers, you wouldn't want your teacher telling your child he's a idiot for comming up and asking a question, when he could of used Google, you shouldn't be so quick to label him lazy just cause he wanted to bring his question to a forum he joined so that he could ask questions.

And why would you go to Google that's going to give you a thousand veriations of an answer to a question he could ask her and get a straight forward answer from a knowledgeable group of fellow fish lovers, before I joined this site I myself used Google for all my fish questions and guess what, since I joined this site I've realized alot of my "Google" fish keeping skills where wrong, and the things I was doing right where answer that Google found on none other then Fishforums so I decides to cut the middle man out and just bring all my questions here, so I guess ill join the bench with the lazy people, cause that is why I joined this site, so I can ask my question go on with my day and come back later to a answer I can trust, and feel good knowing I didn't waist time on Google finding the answer and hoping its the right answer.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks chronoboy, I'm glad that somebody else sees it my way. Besides half the time you type in a question like that it will take you to a forums page. So I figured I would just ask mine. 

Ha you actually just saved fishforums a member, I was really close to closing down my account.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Goole DOES NOT mean wikepedia..... And you want to learn the why, and not just the easy answer.. And if me calling you lazy because you rather just ask on a forum rather then actually reading up on something makes you want to leave, then by all means... It's my opinion that you are lazy, you don't have to like it, but that's what it is.

Funny when I googled it, I got reports from people that will forget more then I will learn, but I guess the resources from google are inadequate.... 

I'm not here to stroke your hair, your ego and tell you your awesome like chronoboy seems to enjoy doing, I am here to give advice to those who have first researched the subject and need clarification, or can't find an answer. Asking if a bubble counter needs water is silly..

Do a little homework before you come on any forum, it's common sense. And yes my teachers did look at me retarded if I asked a ridiculous question. And the first question out of their mouth was "did you look it up yourself first?" 

Plus, why would you be satisfied to simply ask a question in the am, and come back to an answer in the evening, not knowing why or how? What will you do if something fails and you know nothing about the system, and how it works. :chair:

Teach a man to fish and he will never go hungry....


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

grogan said:


> Thanks chronoboy, I'm glad that somebody else sees it my way. Besides half the time you type in a question like that it will take you to a forums page. So I figured I would just ask mine.
> 
> Ha you actually just saved fishforums a member, I was really close to closing down my account.


Super Duper!


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

chronoboy said:


> This site is here for us to ask questions no matter how dumb they seem to you, why are you on this site if your such a believer in Google, sure you can find out anything if you search long anough on Google, but some people like to bring there question to a place where their are people they trust and respect for answers, you wouldn't want your teacher telling your child he's a idiot for comming up and asking a question, when he could of used Google, you shouldn't be so quick to label him lazy just cause he wanted to bring his question to a forum he joined so that he could ask questions.
> 
> And why would you go to Google that's going to give you a thousand veriations of an answer to a question he could ask her and get a straight forward answer from a knowledgeable group of fellow fish lovers, before I joined this site I myself used Google for all my fish questions and guess what, since I joined this site I've realized alot of my "Google" fish keeping skills where wrong, and the things I was doing right where answer that Google found on none other then Fishforums so I decides to cut the middle man out and just bring all my questions here, so I guess ill join the bench with the lazy people, cause that is why I joined this site, so I can ask my question go on with my day and come back later to a answer I can trust, and feel good knowing I didn't waist time on Google finding the answer and hoping its the right answer.


You trust an answer simply because it was on a forum, yet you won't google. Odd, as google provides references from forums, not just wikepedia.. Cant argue both ways....

Enjoy riding the pine and let me know what the game looks like from there....


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Okay dude you need to get a life. If you think my thread is stupid and my questions are not worth answering than just keep your Damn mouth shut. All I Wanted was some input from other people, not the ranting of an ass hole....its just aquariums.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Congratulations you have just been added to my ignore list so problem solved. Now I can go back to enjoying this site


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

are you really that much of an idiot? if you learn how to pay attention you will read that I said the best answer google gave me where from this FORUM! so how is that in anyway inplying that google only refers to wiki for answers? im sorry im not a loser with no life and have time to waist searching the internet for a answer that i can "as stated before" post on a thread here and go on with my busy life and come back to mutiple answers from respected members that i can trust to give me the right advice that i am seaking, i have never been done wrong with the advice given from this site, so why would i waist my time going anywhere else.

so well you sit in your moms basement eating cheetos beating off to gay porn while searching google, i'm going to first block you, so i dont have to waist anymore of my valuable time on a dousch bag and go get ready for my company baseball game where ill be being awesome kicking ass not sitting on the bench, so good day and goodbye since i will not be seeing any post from you anymore.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

chronoboy said:


> are you really that much of an idiot? if you learn how to pay attention you will read that I said the best answer google gave me where from this FORUM! so how is that in anyway inplying that google only refers to wiki for answers? im sorry im not a loser with no life and have time to waist searching the internet for a answer that i can "as stated before" post on a thread here and go on with my busy life and come back to mutiple answers from respected members that i can trust to give me the right advice that i am seaking, i have never been done wrong with the advice given from this site, so why would i waist my time going anywhere else.
> 
> so well you sit in your moms basement eating cheetos beating off to gay porn while searching google, i'm going to first block you, so i dont have to waist anymore of my valuable time on a dousch bag and go get ready for my company baseball game where ill be being awesome kicking ass not sitting on the bench, so good day and goodbye since i will not be seeing any post from you anymore.


I'm glad McDonalds has a team for their kitchen staff. Great outlet for ya.. haha


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

Cool down people!Wow,i thought i'd never see people getting so angry over a hobby.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

lol, no anger here.  Some ppl just don't like being called lazy... And clearly one of them hates living at his parents house...

Dunno, don't care either.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

okay, if anybody is pulling up this thread looking for information about a co2 system, I just found this link. It has all the information needed. 

http://www.aquariumadvice.com/articles/articles/26/1/Carbon-Dioxide-Systems/Page1.html


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

wow, so mean. I try to avoid both personally attacks and speculating about other posters. That kind of thing will get you banned.

I appreciate people who take the time to read up a bit on a subject and use the advanced search to look at old threads before they ask a specific question about one or two things that they don't understand or can't decide about. Just to say "tell me all about" x, is so vague you will likely only get an answer from a kid who cuts and pastes from wikipedia since the rest of us won't take the time to write you a book. 

I have told people to go read up and come back. Don't be lazy and expect to be spoon-fed everything. These are usually the people who will have a conniption because they aren't answered immediately in the middle of the night. Reading even wrong answers on forums will help you write a more coherent question.

This thread's questions were fairly specific and likely would've been answered eventually. But complaining that you didn't get a quick answer to something you could've looked up in 2 secs will get you that kind of response. If you get mad and start quarreling, everyone will get banned. 

The ignore list is a wonderful thing. 

Give more info, when asking about a device, get model # or post pics.

Yes, not all of do CO2. I have fish tanks with a few low-light plants. You might get a faster response on a plantedtank forum.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

I ignore personal attacks. Just a matter of looking at the source...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I ask on the forums so I don't see spam. Personally, I don't like spam... I just got a bottle of c02 booster. Post pics of your c02 system.


----------

